# MLCS box joint jig



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We often get members complaining they are not getting good results with their MLCS box joint jigs. The jigs are clones of the Oak Park box joint jig invented by Bob Rosendahl of the Router Workshop. I could never understand why people were having problems until this flyer arrived today. The Oak Park design is flawless.

Look at the photo and see if you can pick out what is wrong. I will post the correct answer tomorrow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaha, Mike.

I actually did that with my set recently. I got so frustrated and took some time to realise what I was doing...........

PS I was using the 3/8 set which had 4 corner holes. the other two only have 2 holes...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Are we sure that isn't just trick photography? LOL


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe it is a mirror image.:dance3:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it "inside out"...LOL...


----------



## DAUTTERGUY (Jun 30, 2007)

Cannot wait for an explanation of what is wrong? I've looked at my catalog and the above picture,I cannot see what y'all are looking at. Explane,please


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Clamps, we don't need no stinking clamps.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is something easy to overlook and for people who do not read instructions I am sure it is the cause of poor fitting joints. The push block is on the wrong side of the router bit. This may not seem important but I assure you that it is. Compare the flyer photo with one of Harry's shots.

Like any router application the fence should be on the right of the bit or if your table has the mounting plate side to side the bit should be between you and the fence. Your work will always pass from right to left or from front to back to take advantage of the bits rotation to help hold your wood against the fence.

By going in the opposite direction of feed the bit is trying to push the wood away from the fence. Any slop this causes in the first joint will be in all of the joints resulting in a poor fit.

Bonus points for noticing their is no clamp holding the material to the push block Ralph. That is an easy way to be sure your wood is in the correct position. It is not required but many people find it to be the easiest way to get great fitting joints.

For members who are not familiar with this type of jig it can also be used with angled push blocks to create angle joints; this is not possible with table saw style box joint jigs.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Clampless*

There was no indication of the jig clamped to the router table was my point. INCRA jigs are clamped/fixtured to the table and they show clamping to the push block as well.

But I'll take any extra points I can get.

I tried to order 3/8" square (or what ever it should be) plastic from McMasters to make my own but the specs of what I got was too thin. I should try again and just wax a strip of wood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just found the same problem on Peachtree's web site. This really surprises me. I called Peachtree and they are fixing the photo right away.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Must be a photographers problem on the MLCS video website they show how to do it properly

http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=JKz8DtECH2A


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Must be a photographers problem on the MLCS video website they show how to do it properly
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=JKz8DtECH2A


And they clamp to the table and the push block!!

I've seen many instances where a photo is flipped horizontally for someone's artistic need for better balance. Right handed man becomes left handed and the wedding ring is on the right hand with the watch. (no, not a woodworker; Rosendahl always takes his off). I suspect this is that sort of thing. Not a good idea for the reasons Mike covers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just a dif.point of view..I do it both ways all the time without any errors..


----------

